# 2012 LTZ Keyless Start



## 12LTZRS (Aug 31, 2011)

To anyone thinking about a Cruze LTZ, if you can I'd wait for the 2012 model. Not many actual changes to the car, but a lot of things that were options on the 2011 are now standard on the 2012. 

Plus, if you are wanting an LTZ, the 2012 has push button start and remote start standard. I know it isn't that big of a deal anymore, but you rarely if ever find a car under $30k that has this type of option. I've only had it for a few days, however, I don't think I could go back. I think I'm really going to enjoy it once winter comes around!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

12LTZRS said:


> To anyone thinking about a Cruze LTZ, if you can I'd wait for the 2012 model. Not many actual changes to the car, but a lot of things that were options on the 2011 are now standard on the 2012.
> 
> Plus, if you are wanting an LTZ, the 2012 has push button start and remote start standard. I know it isn't that big of a deal anymore, but you rarely if ever find a car under $30k that has this type of option. I've only had it for a few days, however, I don't think I could go back. I think I'm really going to enjoy it once winter comes around!!!


Welcome aboard Drew...Very Nice Ride....Looks extrememly familiar!!

My ride after tint...


----------



## 12LTZRS (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks man!

Actually going to get my windows tinted tomorrow morning. Doing 32% up front (what's legal in Missouri) and 18% on the backs.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I went to the legal limit of 35% front/back here. I'm going back to see about a clear film for the windshield that will give it some heat rejection properties. The tint on it now has 80% heat rejection. I also had them do the sunroof..pretty much all but the windshield...which we cannot tint in NC below the AS+1 line. I also had them tint my headlights to match.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Fortunately Push button Start & Passive entry come standard in the 2011 Holden Cruze in AUS in the sriV equivalent.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool! I didn't know car has push button start. If it would only hurry up and get here.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

12LTZRS said:


> To anyone thinking about a Cruze LTZ, if you can I'd wait for the 2012 model. Not many actual changes to the car, but a lot of things that were options on the 2011 are now standard on the 2012.
> 
> Plus, if you are wanting an LTZ, the 2012 has push button start and remote start standard. I know it isn't that big of a deal anymore, but you rarely if ever find a car under $30k that has this type of option. I've only had it for a few days, however, I don't think I could go back. I think I'm really going to enjoy it once winter comes around!!!


Considering that BMW, MB and AUdi charge an arm and a leg for this option, I'd say it is a big deal.

I've had push button start for 4 years now, and I refuse to go back.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Cool! I didn't know car has push button start. If it would only hurry up and get here.


Another nice thing about that setup is that you don't have to push the fob button to unlock the car either, just have the fob in your pocket and pull on the handle to open the car. To lock it you just touch a little black square on the door handle.


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

I never thought I 'needed' push button start or a proximity key, but I absolutely LOVE having them now! No more fishing around in my purse for keys! The remote start is great too - definitely would not have gone for black leather and black granite metallic in Florida without it.

I am thinking about going a little darker on my tint but I am not sure how it looks with the black Cruze and I am scared they will screw it up lol. 35% on that red Cruze looks awesome!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

scarletwhite said:


> I never thought I 'needed' push button start or a proximity key, but I absolutely LOVE having them now! No more fishing around in my purse for keys! The remote start is great too - definitely would not have gone for black leather and black granite metallic in Florida without it.
> 
> I am thinking about going a little darker on my tint but I am not sure how it looks with the black Cruze and I am scared they will screw it up lol. 35% on that red Cruze looks awesome!


I agree on the pushbutton start/prox key...I love it and glad my 2011 order got cancelled and forced me into a 2012...well worth the wait.

The 35% tint is the legal line in NC, and I think it's dark a plenty. I am going today and see if I can put some sort of clear film on the windshield to increase the heat rejection properties of the front glass...will post my findings here later on!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I miss my push button start and keyless entry and having the leys in my pocket on my altima.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Welcome aboard Drew...Very Nice Ride....Looks extrememly familiar!!
> 
> My ride after tint...


Not to get off topic, but how'd u get those rims? are they an option? I have the 2LT with RS package, same color and like the 17" rims, but those are sweet.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Macman said:


> Not to get off topic, but how'd u get those rims? are they an option? I have the 2LT with RS package, same color and like the 17" rims, but those are sweet.


Those are the 18-inch wheels that are standard on the LTZ.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Those are the 18-inch wheels that are standard on the LTZ.


I knew I shoulda got the LTZ.


----------



## 12LTZRS (Aug 31, 2011)

Macman said:


> I knew I shoulda got the LTZ.


I'm sure you could purchase them from GM, but I don't want to even know the price tag!:signs006:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup. 18" on the LTZ. I forget the name / URL of the website, but I'm sure the GM parts site has them.


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Push button start is a nice feature, but I really find the proximity key is the best one so far. No more fumbling and searching for the key fob, just pull the handle to open. Get out and just push the button to lock. Its a wicked nice feature to have.


----------

